# Sticky  FORUM CHANGES and ADDITIONS



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

*1 - *Two new forums have been added.
* - Nissan Leaf
* - Nissan Note
*2 -* Forum titling/description changes for several forums. This is to better describe the generations and chassis IDs.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All comments are welcome.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A new forum called "*200SX/Silvia (1975-2002)"* was created which covers all the generations of the two models.


----------

